# Emotiva Audio X-Ref Sub



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have anyone try the mentioned ?
http://emotiva.com/xref_sub12.shtm

Look nice + cost not that X.

How does it compare to the other better known makers ? :dontknow:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive not heard it but it looks a good spec for the money, and the addition of DSP is good too. How is its availability over in Singapore though, as it may make it much less of a bargain once shipping costs are added as well.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Emotiva ship globally + I think they only do on-line biz.
My estimated for it to ship to SGP + US$300 max for X-Ref12

Overall including all taxes (7% for SGP), will still be cheaper than my Rythmik F12SE.

Thinking of replacing my 2nd sub (Kef snail sub) with this


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

tane0019 said:


> Emotiva ship globally + I think they only do on-line biz.
> My estimated for it to ship to SGP + US$300 max for X-Ref12
> 
> Overall including all taxes (7% for SGP), will still be cheaper than my Rythmik F12SE.
> ...


Rather than replace it, get the Emotiva, but also make your KEF the third sub in a Geddes style setup! You might need a DCX/miniDSP and some measurement gear (or a person nearby who has measurement gear) but a well functioning 3-sub setup can have a big advantage over a 2-sub setup. The third sub will actually be so low in level that it's not outmatched by the other subs.


----------

